U.S. Airlines Report Delays Caused by System Fault - dctoedt
======
mtmail
URL seems to be missing. Article with same title on wallstreetjournal
[https://www.wsj.com/articles/southwest-airlines-says-
systemw...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/southwest-airlines-says-systemwide-
technology-problem-affecting-flights-11554117011)

------
dctoedt
Poster here — I don't know what happened to the URL (I was pretty sure I
posted it). Apologies for the inconvenience.

------
chmaynard
Care to elaborate?

~~~
spzx
[https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/01/southwest-delta-united-
airli...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/01/southwest-delta-united-airlines-say-
they-are-experiencing-systemwide-outages.html)

